
Show HN: Notarize - Legally notarize your documents online - mmurph211
https://notarize.com/
======
matt_the_bass
I understand the value of 24/7 and available via web.

<notary hack> FYI most banks have free notary for their customers.

Plus most companies with more than a few staff have a notary on staff. At my
small company we have 2. Larger companies usually have more just for
convenience.<\notary hack>

~~~
dmarlow
Aren't most free bank notarizations only free if it's related to the bank's
offerings, like signing for a loan?

Also, I bank with Chase and while they say that they offer free notary, there
are no branches near me that offers that service.

~~~
matt_the_bass
I suppose that it depends on bank. But not in my experience. As long as you
are a client, they will notarize something for you.

------
dmarlow
Like the idea, but the cost is too high. I would think that having no physical
location helps reduce the cost. I'll continue to go a mile down the street
where the person will do it for $15 per notarization and I can haggle; I
usually get a 20% discount.

------
JBlue42
Same as dmarlow. I like the site and idea but in CA the max is set at
$15/signature.

